# CQHAM.RU

## SuperRadioHam

!
         .
     :
  - 180 
  - 100
 -50 
        ?
      -   ?
          .

----------


## PERESVET

http://www.tula-transformator.ru/price_t.html
      .

----------


## UY3IG

*RZ3AGI*:       .  .        -     .

----------


## sr-71

""   "".
    ...   
-    10%-20% .

----------


## UR5SAJ

- -,   9  .    - 1 .  

    - ,    , -   ...

----------


## SuperRadioHam

.
- .
      -  2 -.
   .
   -    2- -71 ?

----------


## UY3IG

SuperRadioHam  =80!

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

!

  -      .      . 
300  .

            .        (   ,     . ,     ) .        ,     ,   ,  -  .      **   .

   ,   ,    .

    ,     .          ,       .
       ,      ,    ,     ,   ,       ,    .

       ,             ,   ,  ,       .

      ,        ,    .

         .    ,        1.8,   ,    2,2   ,   ,     58.       ,    2-3-5  .. ,      -  .

         ,        .    .

        ,         .                .     ,    .

 .
      ,     ,      ,           ,   .     .    ,     ,      , . .      .
     ,    .

, ,   .  .   .  -  (  -).     ( -),  ,    ,    .

73! , 8.

----------

Val53

----------


## skosh

To: Serge A.Pasko

.  .

----------


## .

To Pasko



> ,             ,   ,  ,       .


....-   ,   ,     ,  () -    -  ???-   ,    ,     -     - ......

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> Serge A. Pasko 
> 
> ....      ,             ,   ,  ,       .
> 
> 
>  ....-   ,   ,     ,  () -    -  ???-   ,    ,    -     - ......


  !!!  :Very Happy:   :Crazy:  
  .      ,          .   ,   , ,    .

   .
        .
  ,          ,      .

  .
    ,   ,      ,     .   0,51%        ,    ,   0,10,5%      .

   =  .

    ,            ,   ,         .          ,   . 

 ,     .          , -  ,   .

73! , 8.

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ...      .


,       -   ...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ...      .


 .       . :wink:

   ,     .

      ,      ,  ,    - .

   ,     ,    ,  ,    ,   ,  ,   ,     ,   ,     ,       .         (/ ).

         ,   .

      -,   ,       .

 ,   ,  .    ,  ,        ,     .

    ?
.   ,    -     .   .  .  :Very Happy:  

73! , 8.

----------


## RZ3AGI

63 (!)   ... -  40        (   ),    ,   -            ,   , ,  ...

 ,          -     .
http://foto.cqham.ru/showphoto.php?photo=583

----------


## RZ3AGI

-  -             10 ,        -  3 ,   -    -  100  220-380  3-4     ,    ...

----------


## UA1ANP

,   ,      !          .       (        )!
  :
      -            !        !
     :
                ! 
      ,           ϻ  ػ .
      ! 
      :
  ,    ,         .       0.05  2.25  ,        ,     ,                 .
 !    ( 5 )       !    ,        !

   ,       .     2-2.5        .

----------

.        ,           .      ,    .     .. ,   ,  , ,   ..          ,                 .
        .     ,   ,        .
    ,      .      .
, . ,   ,    . ,   ,    ,  .  ,               ,  .
             .      .
    ,   ,   ,   , ,            ,      .

----------


## Geo

!          .    .      -   -,  ,     . ,   ""    ,   .    ,     ,    ,  .     ,   .        ,    .      (,   ,   , ) -         "".         "". ,  -    .       ,    .     .         1,3 - 1,6 .   ,   ,      ,  13   1,6  ,      ,    .   -- ,    , ,        "".  , -   ,        ,     . -          . ,          2,0 - 4,0 .     -   !    ,     .    ,        . ,      ,      ,     -  .   ,      (     ) - !    -  . ,     ,     ,     ,  ,  ""!  ,    ,     , " "  --- ,  ,    !               (      "",     )!
  ,    ,           ,      -       . !
PS.   ()  60 - 80 ,       400  115       .

----------


## RZ3AGI

http://irls.narod.ru/trls/ts/trans0.htm




> !    ( 5 )       !    ,        !
> 
>    ,       .     2-2.5        .


...     ,       ,                  ...

----------


## UA1ANP

> ...    ,   ?            ,         , ,  ,     .  ,  ,    ,       , ...
> 
> 73! , 8.


    ,    !

,    !
      .
   ,   ,     .

----------


## Geo

> ,         ,   ,   .   .  
> 
>       .  **  ,    ,      ?


    ?   ,     ,  ?  --! !      ,      -  ""  . 




> ,       ,         .


      ,     "... ".




> .      , ,       .


,   -    .        .  ,            ,  ,   "... ". !       :"...    -  ",  ,     .




> ,         .     ,    .


    ,     ,     ?   ""?   ,    ,      .  ,  .




> ,      .  ,       ,       .


   ,            , -, .     ,     .  !




> . ,          ,         ,       , .
>      ,     -   ,   ,         .  ,  ,    .


,   ,   .     ,  ,         -  .  ,    ,  ,  - -,   .   ,     ,       .




> ,   ?            ,         , ,  ,     .  ,  ,    ,       , .
>    , .    .


, -.   ,      ""      -  (""), ,   , ,    !    -       .




> !!!
>       .    .


    ,  .       .           .       -    . !       ,     - !        , !

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ,     ,  ? --! !      ,      -  ""  .


          .  .     ?
       ??? . .    ,       .




> ,   -    .


 :Crazy:      . :Very Happy:  




> .  ,            ,  ,   "... ". !       :"...    -  ",  ,     .


    ,       ,       ,       ,    .

 ,     ,         .   ,         ,  ,    ,      ,   :wink ( )  .
       ,    .      ,          .      (   .)    .       .     -       .   -  ,    .  :  :  




> ,     ,     ?   ""?


        .




> Serge A. Pasko
> 
>       ,      .  ,       ,       .
> 
> 
>    ,            , -, .     ,     .  !


,      ,     .

   ? !    !       ,                 .
         .   .     , ,  -    ,   .




> ,     ,       .


     -  ???    .




> , -.   ,      ""      -  (""), ,   , ,    !    -       .


         .  .     .  ,    .                     .
   ,        .  **  . 




> ,     - !


 .     ?
       ,     .    .




> , !


     .
   ????   .  :  :       ???  Geo   .:wink: 
,        - ,    !!!  

73! , 8.

----------


## Geo

!  , ....   ,    .

----------


## Geo

- ?    - ,   .  ,       .    .   ! ,  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

:  :   :  :   :  : 



> **


       .

* .* 



> !  , ....


 :Crazy:

----------


## Geo

....

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> ....


     ?        ?
     ,   .
.

----------


## Geo

> ...
> **     ,
> **    ...


,   , -. ,   ,     ,   ...   ,  ,    , -   .    .  ,   .

----------


## 85

:Smile:  ...
  5  .    ,    ,                ,   -     :Rolling Eyes:  .    ,  ,      -     (  ,       ) ,          .       ,         -    - (         :  :  ) .           2  ?      -      .        2,1-2.5   :Super:  .          :Smile:  .           ...



> 9.    .          ,    .
> 73! , 8.


        S=80 ^2   :  :  .       ""    .   -  ,  ""             ,              4 $   " "    ...       ,          ,    ...  ,  -  .   -      ,          ...  :Sad:   .    1    ,           ,      ,     -   .   10 ^2 (         -     :wink: ) ,     50 ^2 (   30+20) .     ,           .   ,         ,     .   ,   ,   ,   .       ,        ,   -    .     -  +  .      ,            (   )      ( ,  ...) ,         :  :  .   -           .   , -  ""      ,     ,          :Crazy:  .   -   ,   .        ,      ,    ,     ,      50      ,     -   4-  ...
        ,    (      ,  ,    ,   ...   ) ,   ,       ...

----------


## V!!!

?
    ?

----------


## rw3zg

!

 ""       "  "      " --- "-  "  3 !

 to Geo :        . ( .    RIC   )

P.S.          - !!!

73! .

----------


## UN7RX

,   .  . , ,    .    ,      .  -   ** ,      EX8A (       ,    ""   90-). , ,          .      ...   :Smile:

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> sr-71 
> 
>      ... 
>      , 
>      ...
> 
> 
> ,   , -. ,   ,     ,   ...   ,  ,    , -   .    .  ,   .


  :      .
    .  :Very Happy:  

   6   ,   330,         , ,   .

    .     ,    ,    .
     .

   ,       ,    ,    ,       2 .
 ,     .       .

        --- ,  - ,      , ,      ,    ,        .

      ,   ,       .
  ,     ,    ,    ,   ,     .

  ,       ,  ,    . 

 ,      :
1.          ,        ,   ,     .       ( )   ,   .
        .. .
2.    -       . .
3.   -      . .
4.       2  . .

73! , 8.

----------


## PERESVET

.
   8.
      81  271     .
      288    510.        ,        600 .     .      118     .
      ,    2-2,5,    510.

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> 81  271     . 
>       288    510.        ,        600 .     .      118     . 
>       ,    2-2,5,    510.


 ,         .

    .           .
      ,   271.    288.
           ,       ,  -     .            .       ,        ,     .

      81,  281,     .   .  :Very Happy:  
       - ,      - .

         - ,    .

    ,        118,       .      -    .      ,          .      ,   .

----------


## DL2BDA

!
    .  .     .      .
     ,    0,45 1100,/ , /, 
  , ,   1800.     ,
  .,     ,     ,    ,  ,    50 ,    .
    ,    .  !     !!     ,    .  .   .11001,4=  1540  18001,4=2520    . 2540 ,( ) ,  -30,  70.  
        (1100),  (?)    ,   .

To Afox
         ?

----------


## sr-71

> ?


=
 =>       (R)    
(U =  Ixx * R).
   ()     .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> .     288.  25*50*100.   0,42 
>     1190 .       .    .


               ,      ,     :     .

    ,  ,      ,         .      ,      ,    .      -  ?

        ,       ,    ,   .

   ,       ..

2 ,     .   .   ,    .

 ,   ,        ,     .   ,    ,         .

          - .        .      ,   ,    ,     .

       .       .

        .   ,              ,    .

         118   .

73! , 8.

----------


## PERESVET

.           .  .
       ,    .  .    .  .
  118       .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

> PERESVET[/b]   ] 
>        ,    .  .    .  .


 .   ,   ,   .       ,     .    ,       0,5    34/^2.        .    ,  200  ,      ,  .  ,    ,     .    ,    ,      .         ,      .
     .





> ALEKS 59[/b] ] EX8A.       - -  
>       (  ). 
>      .                       -  
>        . 
> 
>   -    
>   ?       - . 
>  . .


   ,       .

1.   ,       ,        ,      .
2.    ,    ,   ,   .    .
      ,      0  00 ,        .
3.     ,    .
4.   ,  (,  ,  ,     )    ,  .         ,     .    ,    ,     16,   32 ,        .     ,     ,   , , ,   !!!

,   ,   ,     ( ),   ,    ,   ,   ,      .    .
 ,    ,  ,    .

    ,     ,              .      ,         ,      ,     .

   ,        ,   ,      . .       -,  -   ,   ,         ,    .

, , ,      510   ,     ,       ,   ,    , .

73! , 8.

----------


## ALEKS 59

!        
 .-   :Evil or Very Mad:  
      4 270    4- 

  800 .     350.          .
      .
        .
    .        .        .     -  
        .
  .          -    
 .     -  . 
  -   .
 . .

----------


## UY3IG

,  . ,     (    ?!       !). ,      .              2000 (   !    -  ).          "".        .   ,  .   -       .       ,       .

 Serge A. Pasko:       -         ?[/b]

----------


## UY3IG

*ALEKS 59*: ,  ,,    .    .    ,     ,   ...  100.     .   20,   .,    ,  ,     ( ).   ..   180,    .            ,        .              .            .

----------


## UA1ANP

> 2000 (   !    -  ).


  ,          ?
     ? ?

----------


## UR5SAJ

> *-1*:  :         - .


 !    -  .    ,           ,   - ""       -  !

----------


## ALEKS 59

:Rolling Eyes:  
73!

----------


## UY3IG

*UR5SAJ*:   ,   ""    .

*-1*:  -    !

----------


## Gun

.      .  -       ,            .        .  .  .   .

----------


## Artur

> , ,   .  .   .  -  (  -).    ( -),  ,    ,    .


...! .

----------


## R2DO

...

      - 350 
   -  20   20  - 3.5 !
   220 ,  220  - ,   10 ?

----------


## R2DO

:Crazy:  

.   , ...
   40      60    :Very Happy:

----------


## Geo

To: 
 ,  -   !

----------


## UV5EVY

> .
> 
>    PA  3- -50


  ,   2-   ,-  550 ,  350-400 -

----------


## Volandus

> .  .     .      .
> 
>      ,    0,45 1100,/ , /, 
> 
>   , ,   1800


       -35      .  - .   .        .

----------


## Geo

: UA9DD
 "" -  - ,    ,      ...
           -  .  -       .
       ?  ,  " ",        ?   ,   ,   ?

----------


## Geo

,  -  ! "   ...!" ..  ().

----------

.  .    ,              .     .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

Urethan 71,     .

                .

      ,         ( ).

       -  .  ,     .

             -  .      .

   ,    ,      200   .

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> ,      ,    ,     .


   .

  ,  .     .       :Crazy:  


     :kill: 

 -  ,            -  !!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> , .       95 .,


A   ,   ?

----------


## Draco Malfoy

> ,   ,  -  ,      - , -,   .


        .




> Ҹ, - .


  :Crazy:

----------


## Draco Malfoy

:  :

----------

!!!

----------


## .

??? 
    ???

----------

.  110.    .      .   () 51.6.   210 .  220
   ...
      .      ??? !!!  .           !!!         ,     ,    ,    ..      .
   .  1 2500 .   . 80.   .    3000  1.5 ,      .    1/  3/..

----------

.    .         !!! +   + 2604   .

----------


## aleksandr130

? :Smile: )     .

----------


## .

*Draco Malfoy*



> .


...   (   ) ,      ,      ,     ...

----------


## sr-71

?
   :

5-63
5-65
-25
59
65
104
118
209
210
209
213
214
214
221
222
230
224
236
237
237
238
238
269
270
270
331
338
344
__________

----------


## sr-71

...

----------


## sr-71

=
 ..
 -      24.    .
    ,     .
...

http://lampilich.narod.ru/trans/Dpar01.html
      ""   .

----------


## UT0YO

> ...
> 
>          ,  1,0       0,3-0,5  1 .       .
> 
>           .
> 
>           .
> 
>     ,        .


   ,      /    .   .      .         :Sad:

----------

.  281    3.2!!!      .  .            . 1.6,      =1.

----------

.   -118  .

----------

604,     -  .       ???

----------

, ..     3000.   3...4,  .     ???

----------

1.4!!!  2.5     .
 L=2.4Ra, 2.41.3=3.12.          (. 1 -81),  L=6!!!
    - , , ???????????  ????

----------


## EW1SW

**  :




> 3...4,  .     ???





> - , , ???????????  ????


     " -"  . ..,. , .208 - 211.

     -,   ,     1,4 , ,  ,   ... -    ...

----------


## Draco Malfoy

,       .

   - .

,  -   ,        .

----------


## EW1SW

**  :

   !

----------

> ,    ,  ,    .


  !!!
      -  "  "   :Smile:  
!

----------

> . 
>   -2 1.12 10.   .   .
>     ( ) 0.15   .


. 
 -   . ,    . -     .
 ,       :Smile:      (   900   633  652). 
      2 -81 - 13.2    10,6 . 4    - 36 .
        - 2 : 12,6   6,3 (  ).  ( ).
          - 345  .   . 
    ,   ,      .
       -       :Super:   :Smile:

----------


## Severus Snape

Nea.

 -     ,       .

       .

         ,       ,           .   "   "  .

            .

    ,       ,   ,     .

A       .

 , ,   :

    ?? :-D

----------


## Severus Snape

> .  ,      ,   .
> , ,    .


 ,            .

   .

           .

             , ..       .

   .

----------


## Severus Snape

> ,   ...  ...  :wink:


   ,     .

----------


## RU4UU

> -


? -  ?     ?

----------


## Severus Snape

> .


,  .      .   -   ,   // .

      ?

----------


## Alex_1

:
  100/    100,         .
     .     ,     ,    /,   , .

----------


## Severus Snape

....

         , ,    .

----------

1600    60

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ???

----------

:Smile: ))

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ))


,    :Super:

----------


## UR5SAJ

> ,     ?


 -    .  :Crazy:

----------


## Severus Snape

> .


Hey,

geht's noch ????

Verpisst euch von hier aus alle, die nicht wissen, wo sie sich ihren Schwachmatentum hinstecken sollen !!!

Der bescheuerte Idiot behauptet, das was ich ber den Streuflu schreibe, wre irrelevant, und ihr alle tanzt um den Spasti herum und heult mit ????

WO sind denn zum Geier nochmal irgendwelche Beweise dafr, wei er denn berhaupt, was er denn fr'n Stu labert ????

Sag mal, gehts noch ???

----------

,  .   !!!
,    .    .
 .






> ,


 ,    .
  -  .
..     1.6I( ),  1.61.2=1.92.
 1.12  , .. 0.982      2.5/2  0.982.5=2.45!!!!!!  ! ..   ,   3/2  .
     ,     200!!!

----------

...

----------

.
 (          __,     )        ,  - ,   - ,     ,      ,       . 
   , .
  -     .
  ,   ,   ,   .
 , ?
     .      .
      .    , ,     .
  ,    ...        .

----------


## Severus Snape

> .
>  (          __,     )        ,  - ,   - ,     ,      ,       . 
>    , .
>   -     .
>   ,   ,   ,   .
>  , ?
>      .
>       .    , ,     .
>   ,    ...        .


.    .

,       "",         ,    .

"     . "

  ,      Ammarotze !!!

"      .    , ,     ."

A           ""       !!

----------


## R9LZ

> .    .


. .

----------

,  ,   .    ,     ,  ( -  ).       ebay ,  ..  .      ,        ,   ,      .  47  30   ,   ,  35,5.    ,     .

----------

!!! 2430  . !!! 24301.41=3420 - 150    - 200  = 3070   .  .
   40.         .        .
  ???   300    ???    ,    R   I.

----------

.   ,       .     .     .               2.

----------

.      ,  ,     ,  .     ,        .  :Smile: ))

----------


## aleksandr130

-              :Smile: ).
       -     ,           .

----------

> .
> 
> 
>    !    ,  ,  ,    -   ?         ?    -     -  ,   , .
>     !


   ,          17.03.09      .
      ,              .               ,    .
 ,  !!!       .      2      !!!     .

----------


## Ustas

,    ,         ,  220     .

----------


## aleksandr130

220          ?

----------

212,   18.8. =11.27
11.27220=2480.   50    .

----------

.       .     -1...0

----------


## VA6AM

> -                ?


 ....

----------

.   100  221  .
  2 (  ).    205  (       31.52  6,  ).      .    630   220,   2   555   205. .    (220-205)/220 =6.8%,        (630-555)/630=11.9%.          11.9-6.8=5.1%  2430-5.1%=124.       1241.41=175.
 ???       ???    ,     .

----------

,   220  ,  .
       ??? !!!      ,    50%.
    !!!

----------

> ,         4- -81.     . 10- .  3000   2   .  -   .


 ,    ?  :Crazy:

----------


## admin

,   ,     .    ,   ,       .    .  ,        10- .           .    10-     .    -   ,    ,      .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

.       ,   ,     10 ,  4 . , 3000 .
    14,    - 1 .   56 ..

----------


## dtg

-UA9CCL,    ?  , ? .      3000   2   ?   ? ?

----------


## dtg

*    ...*
    ...      .
     .     ( , )   43 ,      ,     .  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

> *    ...*
>     ...      .
>      .     ( , )   43 ,      ,     .


OFF
...    .
,   ,  ,          ...   80  80(  )   :Super:  
73! .

----------

> .
>   ,   ,  . 
>   , ,    .   .
>      .
>   ,   1.2    1.2.
>    !!!


  :Super:

----------

220    - 2434   .
  3080 .  ?

----------

> 2434*1.41=3431.       200...400.    .
>        .


     2190 (2434  0,9).
   3088 (2190  1,41).  . 2700-2800.
      .      :Smile:  
    !
    .  ...     ""   :Super:  
. .

----------

> " 2"            ?


 ,      .
""   ,  1/3   .   ...,   - .
   0,9  1,41 = 1.269(1.27)  1,41?
 ?

----------

> ...        .


  :Smile:   :!:  
! .

----------

> KBU810 ,    10  .
>    860 50 .  .
>    604 ,     ,      -270.    3 .           0.7...0.8  .    5...7.
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...r=asc&&start=0


      1 ?  -1,03    .      :Sad: 
P.S.      9-  ,  ?   ...

----------

> ?     ...


, , ...   .

P.S.   "" .

----------

> ,  15.2 .   !?


, -    .


http://www.intetra.ru/shop/list-magn...lder-1/goods-1

----------

> .   ,   .


   -     . ,     .   -  ? ,  ,    . 
     ,       ...  ...      :Smile:  
     .  -- .    4 .  -.   ( ,     ).   .   .   -    .  ,   .      .  ,         :Smile:  
 :Smile:

----------

> !!!  ???
>     .
>      10...20,     1,      . 
>  ,  .


  :Smile:  
    .     :Smile:  



> !!!
>  ???


  :Crazy:  
,  .     :Smile: 
P.S. ,    .  -  .

----------

.
 !
   .
    2,5,  / .
  .     ()      ( ),    2 .     !  0,5 .  .   --   . ..     ,       .  .      - .
     ,      :Smile:  
 :Super:  
   .    ,   ?

----------

,   .    !!!
 ???

----------

> ...       5   82 (51.6).     9.7  1.2  ...


,  !
  .  ,   5  9,7 ?              ? -, - ...  ...    :Sad:  
 - UA9CCL

P.S.      -. 
 (5  1,6),     7,1(  7,5).   3,5    . 
 -      5().
1,5   .

----------

> ( ... ...).       - ,      .      .   52       110  1/  4 ,     -   .   =    8.9 = ,    2    7.3(4.5+2.8) 4.5       .       .
>          . 20      .      11 - 1.3  .


. .
   .      , ,        ,    .

----------

,  !
  "KBPC-8"( ).    ,  .
   html- .      .
 ,   , RS-6(  ).
        -  .

----------


## Din

28022040.  ?  (  )                  ,     ,  ?

----------


## RV3LE

> .


   !    220       !
        ,  .

----------


## UA9JES

> !    220       !
>         ,  .


   .=2.8~3.0 
   2,7~2,8 ,    
     (  ).
    .=~9 ,   ~4.6 .
   .

----------


## Din

> .=~9 ,   ~4.6 .


      10.

----------


## RV3LE

> .


        ,          .

----------


## Din

> ,          .


       ?     ?

----------

,    .    ,     .
         ,     .
     70.      14  1  .

----------

,     ,   ,         .    ,         .
    120    220!!!    180    .

----------


## Din

> .


     . 5   1.

----------


## EW1SW

*Din* :




> 5   1.


     .
  1  5     ,       ,    .
    .
     :
-              1,5    .         ,   5- (   - (1  5)  5 = 25 + 2 = 27 .) 2 . -     ;
-         (,  )  ,               1,2   .  ,             ,        .

        .

----------


## EW1SW

*Ustas* :




> 51     15


   ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

1 1000     ,     100 1000- ...- ,  3    ,   .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

-       (     24-    )

----------


## RV3LE

> ?     ?


 ,   ( )      - 2-5,   .     ,       -10 (, , )   470   1.  -           ().

----------


## Din

> -           ().


    .

----------


## Din

..  !

----------


## Filin-2000

> ,     ,    ,    ..      .


, .         ?
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Filin-2000

> ?


 
 :Rolling Eyes: 
to all:
 :Very Happy:  
http://rutube.ru/tracks/854642.html
   ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ45Ba8Zi7Q

----------

, .
    4

----------

???

----------

60 ???  ???

----------


## Filin-2000

> 60 ???  ???


,   .     ,    .   -,       .     :
  220-230.  2,17. 
  1000-1600-2000-2200.  2000  0,71,  0,63. .  2500.  1 .
 :Laughing:  
..      :Smile: 
2  -46      .

----------

> ???
>  ???
>  ???


       ,  !
      , , ,  ,   - ,   -  ...  .       . 
     ,  . ,   ,  .  
      ().   .
        .       ""  :Smile:     ,    :Smile:

----------

> ,


 . 1 .  .
   ,            240-260 .

----------


## bw_wb

> . .


    ??
   1700.
   . 200....220   100...120 
        .

P.S. /  +-   .
http://www.tula-transformator.ru/price_t.html

----------


## Filin-2000

*UT4UDV*     ,  1,5.    .     1,8,  0,5  .
 ,      ,     :Very Happy:      2500.     .
     (  ),    2200-2300...
  2200.  10-  200.      212-218.    210.   .       ,        20.   .  .  .         .    8.5.          .   :Laughing:  
 -      .  170*100*80
   200*120
   .
     ? 
   ,  ?
      ?
      8000, ..  5 .    .
    ""    ,  .    -   .   :Laughing:  
  2000.    .

----------

.
     .
  36,        .
     25   0.18,   11,4%.   ,    , ,         ,   !!!
         . 
  .
  36          ,          .       ,    "" ,     .
  ,    .
   !!!
     60  61,      .

----------


## RV3LE

> .


     ?     ,     .

----------

> -.


       ,         .

----------


## RU9CA

,        .        ""...
  "  "   " ..".      -          -      .
    -       -  .
     ,      -   .       .
 :Smile:         -      .
  .   .
..   -    :Super:

----------


## 96

, ,



> ,      -   .       .


  ,  .   ,    ,     ..    .

----------


## Filin-2000

> 2- -74





> 1.


2,5
  . 
.

----------


## Filin-2000

*ER1ASD*
  . 
2 -74  1200. 50%  2400 .
2500   .        .
            ....   :Rolling Eyes:  
 :Very Happy: 
    .
..    ...       3 1300. .  ...       ))
    140.  8O

----------


## Filin-2000

:
   0,35.  2150-2200.   0,8  .
0,8*2200=1800 .   60%.    1000.      9,   210.
210*9=1900.
    .      ,   ...
  2000 P.
..    , 2000  .   :Rolling Eyes:  
.. 2  -74  1200   .     2   , . 2500.
        ,  ""     . -74  600.
    30%    (  )  3840  30%  2688.
   ...  2000  2- ,  1200-1400.  ...
    1200       :Very Happy:  
         .
    ,  .       .

----------


## Filin-2000

-,    ,    .    .   :Embarassed:  
   1   2500. ,     3000.   ?    ,  /.
 :Rolling Eyes:  
         2000.    220   230                .

----------


## ER1SD

...   ACOM-2000   
2500    ... :idontnow: 
   ,    99% ?

----------

.
       22012070,      1.7,   3
2.
 ,  7020.
           4600.
         .
4600  , 7000      SSB.         ,     90...100%.
  .

----------


## ER1SD

,  ,     ...  .

----------


## US5EQ

> ,  ,     ...  .

----------


## Volandus

> ,   .


,      .     .           "".

----------


## R9LZ

> "".


     ?

----------


## RU9CA

?   :Crazy:

----------


## RU9CA

> RU9CA
> 
>    ?
> 
> 
>   ,   , , .     ,       .


!  -       :Smile: 
,    !  :Crazy: 
!

----------


## Volandus

> .


   ,Ustas!  :Very Happy:

----------

!!!
   1500 (),    
240    2.4.
  .
 12   (   )
760 ,     1100. 
   10   262
    .
   -  230,  2547.
  -  223,  2390.
  2.3!!!
 157,   77  .
    80!!!    !!!
    1 20.
   50 (     ,     ). 
..       .
 ???

----------

100

----------

.
    -            2   1204??????????  ?????????????????

----------


## US5EQ

> -            2   1204?


    .    .
         150,    .      .
 :Crazy:

----------


## aleksandr130

:Smile: )

----------

!!!          .      !!!
         ,    ,       .       !!!
              !!!
      ,     .

----------

!!!
   ,      .  !!!

----------


## US5EQ

> 9   =2    ???


 1 .

----------

2,     0.15,       .

----------


## ex8ai

2 .   !

----------


## ew2ah

7   .    ,   ,  10- 4   60 .       ,  ,   ,   ,       .  -          !

----------


## rv3seu

!            ,               .      4 -50           0,5   1450   .    500-600     1200   1200,    1450    .       -74.    1,6   240 (     )  2000   0,56               .   .

----------


## ew4ew

-     -       35-110  (           40,  ,       ).       (  ~30-35 ),         -   .         -         ,   .         .

----------


## ew4ew

, -  400-500 .

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

""  . 1 ,    -       .   : -        ;  -   ?

----------


## Vlad PATRIOT

> 


    :   ,      .  -        "",     ? ? -   ; ? - -     , ..       , ,   .          ,    ,      ?

----------


## UT4FA

> ?


       4,52 ..        1      1,6  1,8   1 ..   .           7,2-8,2 .      1,6-1,8 .
  .   0,311 ..           0,5-0,56 .      1,15-1,28 .      .  -81  .   .
  -43 .   -43  0,9   3000   .   .    2700 .
        SSB     .    CW  RTTY          .  .

----------


## Alex2007

> ?


!
73!

----------


## UT4FA

> .              ,   1.5.      3/2.


     . ,    ?
    .      - .
,   ,             .         . 
    ( 1 )       


> ,   1.5.      3/2.


  .    -     1        .

----------


## tynycatcaty

,    
:
  (D) - 180  
  (d) - 100 
 (H) -50 
   2230 .
      ~1570 .

       1500-1700 .  :Neutral: 
             1,3-1,4    50:
=3500/((D-d)/2*H)/2*1,75
=3500/((180-100)/2*50)/2*1,75=1,53

           -        ,     .

http://vintor.com.ua/post_1369396716.html
    ,   ,   2 .

----------


## Geo

> ,    .  .  4  6  .    , ,  .        .    ,       .    .





> ,   ,             .


-     . ,  13  -2,    1,6 . .    .         .       - .




> 2  !!!
>             ,          , ..       !!!!


       ! ,   -        ....

----------


## mmom

S = 6 2
l = 21 

. . ,  ( )    55*.

\.\\1977  \

----------


## R8ACR

,     "" 6  1970

----------

mmom

----------


## R3DDL

, .  "   "     . 

-,        (  -        ). -,   ""        .

   ""     -         " ",   -   --.

    -    :Smile:

----------

Mack-L

----------

Mack-L

----------


## Mack-L

!   " "  ,      .     .     :Smile:    ,     !

----------

Mack-L

----------


## Mack-L

> **


      !  .

----------


## RD7M

> ,    -   ()           ?


....       / -    ,      /   ..... /-  /      - / ..  /        .
...    !!!...

----------


## UA0OAG

:Smile:

----------


## RV3MP

> . **


  !!! :::: 
   ... 2.5   .   0.8   2500.

 ...       ""    ! ::::

----------


## ic271

*".        ,     ()"



            , ...  ,      ....*

*  5 ():*

      .
,     .

----------


## ic271

-,   ,:       ,         - ,    .....       ,-         ....

*  8 ():*




> .       / -    ,      /   ..... /-  /      - / ..  /        .
> ...    !!!...


    ,  ....    ,   . ?
  ,?    20....  100
      ...

*  5 ():*

  : ,   (   ) ,   .....99%   .
   ...

----------


## RD7M

> ,   . ?


......-  :Wink: ....** - *  /    ,     ..*...   -   /   ....   :--  100  10---  1000 -     --     -*  /.. .. !!!...*
!!!
S     -  / :Wink:        -   !!! !

----------


## RD7M

> 100   10


...    *???* :Wink: *-*      ,    -    /   /  - /,     ....
...  -      !!! :Wink: 




> - .


-
..   -    -... :Wink:

----------

> 


 !
    ?
    ,  ?

----------


## UA0OAG

> QRP  .


,  QRP   :Smile:

----------


## sr-71

.




> 


     ,    ...

----------


## RV3MP

.. ,  ,      ...   .
  ,    ...     .

----------


## UA0OAG

> ?


  .   ( ) .     ,    ,  ,    "" .  ,    .

----------

